# Should I get the 02 540 sport or the '03?



## David-sFL (Sep 29, 2002)

Gee, the 5-series section of the fest sure is slow....so I'll solicit your opinion...

I want to get a 540 sport/automatic and I'm considering one of the last 02 540's vs getting the 03. A plus for the 02 model right now is the new (all-time) low lease rates as Jon S. has stated elsewhere. But on the 03 model, I really like the look of the new M5 parts and am thinking that if the current 5 series as we know it today does become a classic when the new 2004 5 style comes out that the 03 540 would be at the top of the list. So do I pull the trigger now on an 02 model if I find the right colors or do I wait for lower rates on the 03 model?

One thing is certain...either way this a good dilemma to have to dwell on.

Also, titanium silver (looks great with the black side strips) with black interior or black on tan? I have a black/black 328i right now so I'm thinking a slight change from that.

Well anyway, thanks for any comment.
David


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

David,

I would go with the 2003 540 with the new MSports Package. It looks almost exactly like an M5, but for much less of course. The M sports package rims may take some getting used to, but I am sure most people like them already. It's the sports body kit that make the 5 great.

In most cases I would hesitate due to the next Gen 5s are coming out late next year, but if you need a car now, the 2003 540 with the M Sports package is sweet. 

I too am a fan of the black molding on a Titanium Silver colored vehicle. I just took delivery of a 2003 loaded 330i - Titanium Silver and I love the black molding. I think it makes the car look sportier.

Good luck!


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

I would probably wait for the 2003 to get the M package. Correct me if I am wrong but I think it includes also a stiffer a la M5 suspension (I read it somewhere). As someone who would be in a market for a used one in a couple/few years, you would definitely have an advantage in terms of resale. I would definitely be willing to pay more for it. Silver exterior and black interior is definitely a classic. It looks fantastic on E39. Even though many people have it, when I see one I turn my head every time (just like I do when I see black/black one which, in my opinion, and if you don't mind detailing nightmare is an ultimate classic for ANY beemer.) I would not get tan interior. It really tends to get dirty and it will not look good in a few years. It also looks quite feminine IMO. Not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

I've been just reading a comparo from some european magazine in which they have 540i with M package, Audi A6 3.0, Jaguar S-type 3.0 and Passat W8. BMW wins it by a big margin but their only complaint was (you would not believe it!) that the car felt more stiff and bumpy than a regular 540i. Here are some pics (no idea why they put bmw in the back).


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

and another one...


----------



## David-sFL (Sep 29, 2002)

I tend to agree with both your comments in that I am leaning toward the 03 model in the silver/black flavor. I do think the tan interior might look good contrasting with the black headliner that is supposed to be another new item on the 540 sport brought over from the M5.

Michael, I also read that the new sport is getting a suspension upgrade, in fact they are calling it M Suspension II - not sure if that is same as the M5 or not. I have the specs of all the new features here somewhere..

As for the fact that the next gen 5's are coming out this time next year, yes ideally I would wait to avoid taking a big hit in value on an 03 model, but, gotta turn in my 2000 328i this month. And I'm not sure I'll look the new style whereas the current style is definately appealing to me now.

Great pictures of the new model! Any chance the text of that article/test could be found somewhere on the web?


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

The article is in Polish so I don't think it would do you any good (or am I wrong?). Actually, it is quite lame and very superficial so the pictures are really the best part of it. I did check on BMW website and it says that it comes with M suspension. I am not sure if it is exactly the same as M5, it for sure will be better than stock.


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

David,

get an '03
that's what I'm doing
My color choice seems to be running

White/Grey
Silver/Black

I love Black/Black but the cleaning part is too much to take


----------



## Bigtime-540 (Oct 22, 2002)

DCC said:


> *David,
> 
> get an '03
> that's what I'm doing
> ...


Hey DCC....Did you finalize? Did you get it yet?

I have a deposit down on a silver/black arriving in a few weeks.


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

Talked to my dealer today
can you get a sterling/grey combo?
it does not say its available from bmwusa.com


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

DCC said:


> *Talked to my dealer today
> can you get a sterling/grey combo?
> it does not say its available from bmwusa.com *


should be no problem


----------

